# DISCUSSION | Promulgation of Control of Tobacco, Electronic Delivery Systems Bill (2018)



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Stew (8/9/20)

I feel very strongly that no one group should knock another group to promote their own end. It should be a matter of personal choice. But I do agree regulations should be risk related.


----------



## Silver (8/9/20)

Great to see Kurt on the video!
Congrats Kurt!

Thanks for sharing @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (8/9/20)

Great to see actual discussions re smoking and vaping legislation in South Africa. It's awesome.. 

Our problem here in AU is the massive negative propoganda war by Greg Hunt and all he's cronies in the medical institutions and main stream media against vaping are drowning the facts we as vapers try and get out. In a propoganda war facts don't matter. Even proven outright lies have been used by the govt and that's what the general public and smokers see. We know vaping is the lesser of two evils and can attest to much better health a bigger bank account in dollars saved and any other positives for vaping by ex smokers but the message is not being heard. We have a few politicians that some actually vape themselves in our camp now but with 4 months left until 1 January 2021 time is running out. No discussions no debate the final ban is already finalised to be implimented. Hitler would have loved Greg Hunt and he's method of governing. No doubt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Great to see actual discussions re smoking and vaping legislation in South Africa. It's awesome..
> 
> Our problem here in AU is the massive negative propoganda war by Greg Hunt and all he's cronies in the medical institutions and main stream media against vaping are drowning the facts we as vapers try and get out. In a propoganda war facts don't matter. Even proven outright lies have been used by the govt and that's what the general public and smokers see. We know vaping is the lesser of two evils and can attest to much better health a bigger bank account in dollars saved and any other positives for vaping by ex smokers but the message is not being heard. We have a few politicians that some actually vape themselves in our camp now but with 4 months left until 1 January 2021 time is running out. No discussions no debate the final ban is already finalised to be implimented. Hitler would have loved Greg Hunt and he's method of governing. No doubt.



Joseph Goebbles famously said “If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the state.”

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

